# Windiest Spring in...?



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Typically, March and April are good months to go fly a kite somewhere... But, no foreseeable let up in the last week of May... June, the start of summer & hotter temps should usher in a summer-like pattern soon, hopefully. But, I do remember a couple of summers when, surprisingly, the winds were heavy into August!?! One of my best topwater months in the surf; often fishing all day on top...
*Mickey Eastman says he's circled June 4 for a wind drop. I'll settle for that!.. 

green tides n' black dots...


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Doesn't seem out of the ordinary to me?! I used to live in Corpus so complaining about the wind is like saying how how it feels.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Doesn't seem too far out of normal to me. Doesn't mean that I like it. I am getting grumpier and madder at them every day.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Weather wise, normal doesn't seem to account for much nowadays, to me. South winds have become predominant during warmer months, for quite some time now, over a decade... SE winds were much more prevalent 20-30years ago. Springtime is always windy... But, this year there seems to be more 15 to 20 knots than usual...heh... 
*South @ 5-10?.. add those numbers together...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

Kite flying and sailing along the Upper Texas coast has always been good during May and June. The dog days of summer, when the breeze is hot and slight, do not begin until after the Forth of July weekend.

Ruined many fire crackers in my pockets by repeatedly flipping over a sunfish sailboat in strong Forth of July weekend winds sailing West bay behind Sea Isle as a kid.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Yessir, often tell 'em to pop your fireworks. Then, go catch yer trout!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

It has been windy this spring. Sometimes its been gusting up to 20 plus in Houston. I can't complain though, It keeps the humidity down. As far as the Surf goes it can really tear it up.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm fishing GSP mid-day tomorrow behind this front. Looking for W-NW winds around 15 MPH. Not sure what that brings but I'll report.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I think its all these late season cold fronts. Like today May 24, and it was 62Â° this morning! Typically we get a little break or two but its been pretty constant lately. Just one of those things we have to deal with. The good thing is the fish don't care if its windy. lol.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Meteorologist on the news yesterday said these temps are the coldest in 20 years for a front this late in May. Nice!..


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

GSP today - 11:30 - 5:00

Best bite was 2:00-4:00

3 keeper whiting
4 throwback black drum
many throwback whiting

Caught on Fishbites.

Water fairly clean, minimal weed, tons of bait in water, beautiful day with NNW wind.


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> GSP today - 11:30 - 5:00
> 
> Best bite was 2:00-4:00
> 
> ...


You going back anytime soon? You heard anything on Boliver Pocket? Just wondering if it's any good yet. And thanks for the report


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

It has been a very windy spring - even for Springtime!.. ask Mickey Eastman...
I remember many, many calm days several years ago in May... and especially, June... Back when SE winds were predominant...
Tropical weather patterns next week, the official start of summer and hotter temperatures ought to finally usher in better surf conditions for speck fishermen... Hopefully, the bulk of the rain will miss us next week, too...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Charlie Paradoski: "I don't think we've ever seen a year with this much wind."
Capt. Benny: "It's lasted so long."
June 24th 2017


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks to be going into july ...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

seabo said:


> Looks to be going into july ...


"Pop yer fireworks! Then, go catch yer trout!." ;-) one of 'dem years!


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I think you're on deck this weekend bra!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

the toninator said:


> I think you're on deck this weekend bra!


You bet! Summertime pattern settin' in. Dawn patrol alert! ;-)


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

me thinketh me giveth the beach a try tomorrow AM


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

mccain said:


> me thinketh me giveth the beach a try tomorrow AM


 Could be pretty good... git bit!..


----------

